# Free Flush trim bits



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I just got a pkg in the mail from the handyman club of america with 5 carbide flush trim router bits nicley packaged in plastic boxes.
They say pay $24.99 for them and bi monthly they will send another collection. 
OR check no and SEND THEM BACK with the prepaid postage enclosed.
I would like to take a survey 
What would you do?
By the way they said select wood magazine subscribers were picked for this , I remember a DVD came a couple of years ago with the same DEAL !!,


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

Return them before you get stuck with stuff you don't need or want


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

Send them back. Our you could become a member of the router bit of the month club. In my opinion HCA is like publishers clearing house without the checks


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

I received them also.Wood mag gave them our info for promotion with a free wood plan.I sent mine back Monday.I was a little ticked that Wood gave them my info.Just a hassle to send them back .I didn't read that you could buy send them back or just keep them .I might have kept them but probably would have been hassled for payment.Sounds like a good deal but how many flush trim bits do you need


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Haven't had the pleasure of this kind of promotion, but at $5.00 per bit, it wouldn't feel like I was being ripped off.

Are they good quality?

Do you have to pay to ship them back?

*I would pay with a money order and not give them a credit card number* if you are considering keeping them.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea, I got some the other day. The letter says "you could even consider them a free gift". I just got off the phone with member services, 1-800-243-7679 option 8, and had to wrangle with them some but they finally let me keep the bits for free. They also said I created an account in the month of Sept. and I know I did not. I had to cancel that. I think I'll send mine back just to make sure I don't get charged…in the *biggest box *I can find! May go back postage due 

Rick


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I would keep the bits, I wouldn't send them any money and I would call them and tell them to take a hike.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Post office says if someone sends you something you didn't ask for, you can keep it without payment. They can't send you something and hold you to buying it.

Of course dealing with the collection calls and mail may be more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Send them back I just cancelled my subscription to that Magazine becasue they would constantly be sending renewal forms and productis I did not want or order. When I first got into the Handy man club I was under the imression that you got products to test for free and kept the product when you sent in the review. This did not work that way so I now only get WoodSmith and Shop Notes. Both have good advice and plans with out the bother of ads.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Not sure on whether you can keep them for free, but I promise you that those bits are junk and that magazine is a sham.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I cancelled too and they never send me anyting to test like they had told me they would.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I was thinking of replacing my old dull bits in the box and sending that back to the borderline scammers, I agree Walt I am keeping my shop notes and woodsmith, best magazines of any kind I have ever seen !
I do like Wood mag but they are really going overboard with this stuff, and reminding me to renew 7 months before my sub expires, don't they know they are killing alot of trees for that.
rickf15 thanks I didn't read the letter, usually don't , I see the free gift remark now.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope they send me some. I'll keep them.

I have a way to deal with junk mail. I take junk mail and stick it in some other junk mail return envelope. Let the post office make a little money off of it.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I would keep them and not pay.

It is not my intention to "get over" on anyone, but this is a very shady marketing ploy in my opinion. Swirt is right…. it is not legal to send something unsolicited and then demand payment or the return of the merchandise. That is why they cover themselves by including a statement somewhere that you can keep them as a free gift. The thing is, they count on the basic honesty of most people who would feel guilty about keeping something they didn't pay for. So a lot of folks figure it's not much money, and sending a check or giving them a credit carder number is easier than sending something back.

It's dirty pool, and the only way to discourage it is to refuse to play into their hands.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I'm not going to go into a rant about HCA, but I will tell you they are essentially just another book club, and trying to get rid of them is about as hard as getting relatives to go home. The stuff they send you is junk.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

If you didn't ask for it your not responsible for their product. They have to prove that they sent them to you and that you received them.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd throw them away and forget about them. If they can afford to send out thousands of these expecting that most will be returned or kept then how good can the quality be?


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Well it just so happened that I need a flush trim bit for the thickness sander I'm working on from Shop Notes plans, strange they came right when I need them.
So I'm keeping them, (as a gift HA HA) well see how they work.
they look alright 3 fluted .
Thanks for the survey


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I Think there is a whole Magazine Group out there doing this, I have heard of

Hunting Club
Fishing Club
Gardening Club
Woodworking Club

I Bet they are all in the Same Office because they all send about the same Stuff.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you just keep them you would be getting the router bits for free and, IMO, you would be getting what you paid for.


----------

